
A list of resource for Covid-19 - firatcan
http://jooseph.com.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/modules/61
======
firatcan
Hello everyone,

I Just gathered list of resources for Covid-19, I hope it helps. I'll update
resources each week. Stay safe, flatten the curve

